# CNC shop in the Bronx?



## MarkShultz (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a need to CNC route a single board with a corporate logo. I live near the Bronx where Google tells me no CNC machines exists. This can't be true. Any suggestions?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Any sign shop in town should have connections to do what you need.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Check out 100kGarages.com to see what shops have registered with them. CNC shops are everywhere but most don't show up on an internet search since they're using the CNC to make their products and don't need to advertise a CNC-cutting service. Try calling some local woodshops and asking if they have the ability and if not, see if they know who does. Wood guys tend to know each other. I can name three companies besides my own that have (or had) a CNC in my area and that's probably only a fraction of them.


----------



## r33tc0w (Jan 27, 2017)

Search for a sign production shop as well - majority have cnc router beds for 4×8/5×10 sheets of material


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Try. Miller Blaker in the Bronx. If they don't have one they probably can steer you in the right direction.


----------

